# We Are Now "outbackers!"



## new buyer (Aug 28, 2006)

Hi
We are now offical Outbackers! We went and "wheeled and dealed" and did end up with the 2006 29 FBHS Sydney edition (jasmine)! We will pick it up this Thursday. How do you all feel about purchasing the warranty? I can't wait to go out on our first journey with it! 
Thanks
Allen & Kim


----------



## countrygirl (Apr 9, 2006)

Congratulations!!! Have fun!


----------



## z-family (Oct 2, 2004)




----------



## nonny (Aug 14, 2005)

Yea! Congratulations and welcome!


----------



## G.G.Gator (Aug 4, 2006)

Welcome Allen & Kim,

Enjoy the site, lots of great help here.
From my own perspective I wouldn't purchase the warranty. First, I don't have much confidence in my dealer's service department, not to mention having to take it there and drop it off. Having an appointment means drop off time, not necessarily when the work gets done. Second, I am pretty handy and can do most things myself.
Just my $0.02

Greg.


----------



## kmcfetters (May 7, 2005)

Welcome! We sure have enjoyed our Outback--and will for the years to come---what an investment


----------



## langefk (Aug 17, 2006)

Welcome.

Know that you've made a great purchase, and will really enjoy your camping.

Fritz


----------



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

Welcome aboard! Hope you enjoy your new toy!! See you out there!! The warranty! We have had much debate over this one! Personnally I believe it depends on the deal that is offered, how skilled the owner is in repairs or modifications etc. Having that extra piece of mind for some is a good thing. I took an additional year on the warranty. It was reasonable and ended up using it on a return trip from Washington DC. Our front driverside molding came off and we had difficulty with the antenna. Both were problems outside of the regular warranty period. Since then (18 months) we have not had a lick of trouble. Can't complain there.

I believe that it boils down to what you feel comfortable with. Several members have mentioned getting extended warrantys that are 7 or 10 years long for about 1400.00. I think for that price, If you want piece of mind with out the worry of having to fix something that crops up in the next 10 years it may be right for you. Others who tend to be pretty handy don't worry too much about the extended warranty.

I recommend an extra year just in case. Outbacks tend to be pretty good quality wise and 1 extra year i believe is MORE than adequate. Others will chime in and give you thier input. Good luck and again, WELCOME!

Eric


----------



## Doxie-Doglover (Apr 19, 2006)

WELCOME


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

Allenl and Kim,

Welcome to Outbackers!

I hope you enjoy your new Sydney and this great forum.

BTW,. where y'all from?

Mark


----------



## nynethead (Sep 23, 2005)

Welcome to the site and Congrats on the new 5'er.


----------



## new buyer (Aug 28, 2006)

Thanks for the welcome everyone! 
I believe that we will be purchasing the warranty just for "piece of mind". I know that I'd probably wish we had it just in case something does happen, You just never know! 
We are from Western, NY. Near Buffalo. Hopefully we will get to meet some of the gang in the future somewhere out there. Our salesman was telling us of a rally that he recently had gone to and said that Outbackers are GREAT people! 
I must go and empty out the old tt, it's sad that I'm soooo psyched to get rid out it and into the Outback!!!! Enjoy Labor Day, I hope your weather is better than ours.
Kim


----------



## pjb2cool (Apr 8, 2004)

egregg57 said:


> I believe that it boils down to what you feel comfortable with. Several members have mentioned getting extended warrantys that are 7 or 10 years long for about 1400.00. I think for that price, If you want piece of mind with out the worry of having to fix something that crops up in the next 10 years it may be right for you. Others who tend to be pretty handy don't worry too much about the extended warranty.
> 
> Eric


I totally agree w/Eric. I am semi-handy with "mods" , but would NOT attempt to fix anything major. I did, however, install the reece dual cam sway setup myself, and saved some $$$ (that's not covered under any warranty though). I DO have the extended warranty, if for anything , the peace of mind that my $100 deductable, I will be able to afford vs. some massive $$$. Congrats on your purchase, and do what feels right. WELCOME







to our extended family of Outbackers, and post any questions you may have, you will surely get a bunch of replies...I know I do...


----------



## Doxie-Doglover (Apr 19, 2006)

Allen and Kim said:


> Thanks for the welcome everyone!
> I believe that we will be purchasing the warranty just for "piece of mind". I know that I'd probably wish we had it just in case something does happen, You just never know!
> We are from Western, NY. Near Buffalo. Hopefully we will get to meet some of the gang in the future somewhere out there. Our salesman was telling us of a rally that he recently had gone to and said that Outbackers are GREAT people!
> I must go and empty out the old tt, it's sad that I'm soooo psyched to get rid out it and into the Outback!!!! Enjoy Labor Day, I hope your weather is better than ours.
> Kim


we purchased one too when we got the trailer. We plan to have the OB for a longtime and like the piece of mind too....
The dealer recently sent me an upgrade ( no charge) and it now includes on site repairs.HOpe it turns out to be what it's suppose to be.


----------



## Sooner State Outbackers (Aug 9, 2005)

Welcome! Allen and Kim. We feel like this is our family on the net


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Congrats on the 29FBHS









Don


----------



## ftroop (Sep 1, 2006)

Hi!!

Welcome aboard from one newbie to another! I have found this group of people very helpful throughout the whole purchasing process and beyond. Happy trails!!


----------



## cookie9933 (Feb 26, 2005)

Allen and Kim,

Congratulations and welcome. We know you'll have many great times camping with the new TT.

Bill


----------



## ARzark (Aug 9, 2005)

Way to go Allen and Kim








I know that's the model you wanted, and you did it! Fantastic!!

Hope all goes well with your PDI and you can get out soon and enjoy your new Outback


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

*Congratulations on the new Outback, Allen and Kim!*








You will love your new toy!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Hi Allen and Kim!









Congratulations on becoming official Outbackers!!!!

We too purchased the extended warranty...You just never know








Dawn


----------



## Moosegut (Sep 24, 2005)

Congratulations and welcome aboard.







You're gonna love it.

Scott


----------



## Husker92 (Feb 11, 2006)

Congratulations and welcome! You'll love your new outback!


----------

